# Steam Betrug?! Brauche dringend Hilfe



## raubu86 (24. Januar 2021)

Hi Communiy,

ich brauche bitte dringend Hilfe von euch.

Während ich bei Steam gezockt habe hat mich jemand angeschrieben. Der meinte von wegen er hätte mich ausversehen bei Steam gemeldet und dass ich wahrscheinlich gebannt werde. Er wollte jemanden anders melden. Der jemand hat ein ähnlichen Namen wie ich.

Der Grund war, weil die ein Item Handel gemacht haben und der, der mich angeschrieben hat, hat nichts bekommen.

Dann gab er mir ein Steam Profil mit dem Namen "TomB". Im Profil steht, dass er ein Mitarbeiter bei Valve ist. Ich soll ihn anschreiben und das klären.

Der hat mir auch ein Screenshot geschickt, dass er mich gemeldet hat.

Jetzt habe ich Angst, dass mein Steam Account gebannt werden kann. Ist das seriös? Bitte um Rat


----------



## Mrry25 (24. Januar 2021)

Am besten direkt bei Steam Support nachfragen und denn das schreiben was dir passiert ist die können dir dann auch sagen was Sache ist.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2021)

Am besten gar nix machen und sich nicht den Sonntag versauen lassen. Was soll denn schon passieren? Und den Steam-Support anschreiben kann man sich komplett sparen. Die werden nicht mal anfangen, sich die Story überhaupt durchzulesen


----------



## raubu86 (24. Januar 2021)

Danke euch.

Ich habe tatsächlich auf den Link geklickt. Aber den Profil nicht hinzugefügt. Hab den jetzt blockiert und Steam angeschrieben.

Ändere lieber mein Passwort jetzt direkt. Hoffe ich wurde nicht gehackt. Bzw mein Profil gehackt.


----------



## DAU_0815 (24. Januar 2021)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Dann gab er mir ein Steam Profil mit dem Namen "TomB". Im Profil steht, dass er ein Mitarbeiter bei Valve ist. Ich soll ihn anschreiben und das klären.


Und dieser TomB will dann ganz sicher Deine Zugangsdaten haben, damit er das verhindern kann.    

Merkste selber, oder. Wie schon gesagt: Nix machen. Und sollten Sie dich widererwarten sperren, ist immer noch Zeit zu reagieren. Viel mehr Sorgen sollte sich Dein Blockwart machen. Hat er Dich nämlich ungerechtfertigterweise angeschwärzt, wird das Konsequenzen haben. Ist der Fall fingiert und nichts passiert, melde ihn ebenfalls.


----------



## raubu86 (24. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe bereits Steam Support angeschrieben mit Screenshots meines Chatverlaufs mit ihm. Dann habe ich ihn geblockt. Leider habe ich auf dem Link schon geklickt, aber ich wurde einfach wie gewohnt zu der Profilseite weitergeleitet. 

Ich habe aber keine Freundesanfrage gestellt.

Mal abwarten. Heftig....


----------



## royaldoom3 (24. Januar 2021)

Typischer Scammer Move, nicht drauf eingehen. Steam Support ist ausschließlich über deren Supportseite und per eMail Ticket-System und nicht irgendein Steam Community Profil adden und anschreiben


----------

